

Ask HN: What are some good “starter” GitHub foss projects to contribute to - dvdcxn

Personally, although I have decent development capabilities in a fair amount of languages, despite wanting to, I&#x27;ve never contributed to an open source project. The task of finding one suitable is somewhat daunting.<p>I imagine it&#x27;s like going to the gym for the first time, daunting for the first week or so before you get into the swing of things and realise everybody wants you to succeed.<p>So, what are some good projects for diving into?
======
kjksf
Browse the list of Google's Summer Of Code projects (e.g. 2014 list:
[https://www.google-
melange.com/gsoc/projects/list/google/gso...](https://www.google-
melange.com/gsoc/projects/list/google/gsoc2014)), pick the one that interest
you the most and contribute to that.

Those are all projects that explicitly want someone to help them with
something.

There's also
[http://sourceforge.net/p/forge/helpwanted/](http://sourceforge.net/p/forge/helpwanted/)
and [https://help.github.com/articles/where-can-i-find-open-
sourc...](https://help.github.com/articles/where-can-i-find-open-source-
projects-to-work-on) and I'm sure if you Google around, you'll find more lists
like that.

~~~
vmorgulis
In this category, there is also BountySource. It's informative to see the
"stream" of the bounties given a project (amounts, paid or not, since
when...).

------
cdvonstinkpot
I use this one, which appears to have potential for further development &
could probably use someone working on improving it. For example while it works
well at the command line, it could use a GUI, and some functional additions
that would be helpful to use it.

It's basically a bulk-namecoin domain processor using the RPC interface. The
dev is friendly enough, maybe strike up a conversation if you find it
interesting.

[https://gitorious.org/libnmcrpc/libnmcrpc/source/8f4e83de7f1...](https://gitorious.org/libnmcrpc/libnmcrpc/source/8f4e83de7f1afcabfcc9c8a05b2f4aba8bdf1d44:README)

------
sumodirjo
Not an application project but I list engineering blog of startup companies.
You can add blog(s) that is not already listed there

[http://github.com/sumodirjo/engineering-
blogs](http://github.com/sumodirjo/engineering-blogs)

------
vmorgulis
Right now my favorites are Emscripten and Firefox.

